# New guy will need help



## Bob A (Dec 11, 2009)

Hi. I'm no where near a Luthier, could not even hold the door open. Not even a guitar player. I'm 60, and started to learn to play about a year ago. I drive my wife and the dog nuts, the kids left home, but I still torture the guitar.
I have built some furniture over the years, and just finished a cedar strip canoe. I decided I needed something else to help me go completely insane, so I thought why not build a guitar. Then I thought, why not build two.
I sent away for a book and a plan from "stew mac". Then I found this forum and probably should have come here first.
I'm sure the book will have lots of info, but I'm wondering. I want to start off with solid bodys, probably bolt on necks. I,m thinking of cherry and walnut bodys with maple necks. Any comments (even to talk me out of this) would be appreciated. 
Thanks Bob


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Bob. I'm sure you will enjoy it here.

I can't help you with your luthier based questions...but there are several members who build very fine guitars of all types and post here on a regular basis.

Very impressive that you built a cedar strip canoe :bow:

I laughed a when reading your post..."the kids left home" ...not because of your playing, I hope....LOL

See you in the forum.

Cheers 

Dave


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Won't talk you out of it... ready set go ... Pick a design... glue sand finish assemble,,,,, play next project :sport-smiley-002:

Missed the canoe post.. is it a Ted Moore design? Got to meet him several times.


----------



## Hypno Toad (Aug 1, 2009)

I've made a neck out of cherry before and It's got a pretty cold lifeless tone to it. Not much there.

Walnut is always a nice wood for a body or even a neck.

I found a good series of videos on guitar building that might help you.. i'll try and dig it up on youtube. it's so damned hard to find good videos on guitar building with youtube because of those useless expert village videos that are clogging the place up. What a joke.


Here's the videos. the guitar is sort of a monstrosity (in my opinion) but he constructs it pretty well, so It's a good example video if you're wondering how to do certain things.

PT.1

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gMf4aU9QB6c

PT.2

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d_jg6p6LhVE&feature=related

PT.3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5v6KNhDSdIo&feature=related


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

welcome Bob give her a go. 
the stupidest question is the one you don't ask
:wave:


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Welcome to the forum, be sure to post lots of pics of your build. :wave:


----------



## Bob A (Dec 11, 2009)

Thanks to all. I,m on dial up. (in the boonies) so unless I.m at my kids I can,t watch videos or post pics. But I will. Thanks.
Yes the canoe was a Ted Moores, Ron Frenette design, the "Ranger". It turned out preety good. 
Thanks
Bob


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Bob A said:


> Hi. I'm no where near a Luthier, could not even hold the door open. Not even a guitar player. I'm 60, and started to learn to play about a year ago. I drive my wife and the dog nuts, the kids left home, but I still torture the guitar.
> I have built some furniture over the years, and just finished a cedar strip canoe. I decided I needed something else to help me go completely insane, so I thought why not build a guitar. Then I thought, why not build two.
> I sent away for a book and a plan from "stew mac". Then I found this forum and probably should have come here first.
> I'm sure the book will have lots of info, but I'm wondering. I want to start off with solid bodys, probably bolt on necks. I,m thinking of cherry and walnut bodys with maple necks. Any comments (even to talk me out of this) would be appreciated.
> Thanks Bob


Bob, hey, what book(s) did you buy? Just curious... I am a reader, and I have a lot of books. I think its a great way to learn the basics - becuase you can go over stuff again and again until you understand what you are doing.

Starting with a solid body, bolt on neck (like a strat or tele) is a great way to begin. 

The only thing I would say, is keep at it and dont even think of quitting before you even start!


As for wood, you cant go wrong with a maple neck, and walnut makes a good body wood. Thats one area I enjoy - experimenting with various wood combinations. There is no absolute in guitars - everything is different almost every time!

AJC

PS I built a couple of cedar strip Bob SPecials (BEar Mountain boat plans), and one stitch/glue kayak (another bear mountain project). Thats another great hobby!


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Bob A said:


> Thanks to all. I,m on dial up. (in the boonies) so unless I.m at my kids I can,t watch videos or post pics. But I will. Thanks.
> Yes the canoe was a Ted Moores, Ron Frenette design, the "Ranger". It turned out preety good.
> Thanks
> Bob


Well a guitar has a Centre line and almost a waterline... so you'll be fine.


----------



## Bob A (Dec 11, 2009)

It was a package with book, cd, and plans, by Martin Koch. I have not got it yet. I should get it this week.
Very nice looking guitars! Something to strive for, for sure.
Thanks to all for the encouragement.
Bob
By the way, how does the thanked and thanks work, in the top right hand corner? "thanks"
Bob


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Bob A said:


> It was a package with book, cd, and plans, by Martin Koch. I have not got it yet. I should get it this week.
> Very nice looking guitars! Something to strive for, for sure.
> Thanks to all for the encouragement.
> Bob
> ...


If thats the book I think it is, its a good one. I bought a few and gave them away to prospective builders.

AJC


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi Bob,

Way to go, I'm willing to bet that you are going to like guitar building. As for wood, several have been mentioned. I've found that mapel is good for both necks and bodies also mahogany or mahogany with a maple cap for bodies and mahogany for necks are all good. Ash also makes a great guitar body.


----------

